#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 生日問題...

## 幻月狼仙

我的生日是12月17日~可是狼板卻紀錄成10月多~
不知道其他獸是否也會這樣...

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  幻月：

      生日快樂啊！！！ :lupe_laugh: 

      本狼之前也遇到過呢。不過後來改回來了。然而本狼剛才看幻月的個狼資料發現是12/17啊。還是請幻月再看看吧。

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

生日快樂:3
美國這邊還沒過12點，嘿嘿

----------


## 雪麒

查了一下，看來是之前的恢復者把生日數據搞錯。年月日完全搞反啦，兩個論壇系統的生日表示方法不一樣啊……
先暫時關掉了生日郵件（天啊這該發錯了多少……
晚上會來修正。

----------


## 幻月狼仙

其實我是先改回來在發這篇文的~

----------


## 雪麒

已經修正，請各位查看現在自己的生日是否正常。如果還有不正常的情況請報告～

----------

